# Limericks



## Wren (Jan 28, 2020)

As we have a lot of new members I wondered if anybody would be interested in a Limerick game ? 
Its an amusing game consisting of a five line verse,  the first two rhyme, the second two rhyme and the fifth line rhymes with the first, just a bit of lighthearted fun 

As  I set off on my daily walk


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

As I set off on my daily walk
And head toward the usual block


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

As I set off on my daily walk
And head toward the usual block
Something scary appears,


----------



## Wren (Jan 28, 2020)

As I set off on my daily walk
And head toward the usual block
Something scary appears,
With a huge nose and floppy ears


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

As I set off on my daily walk
And head toward the usual block
Something scary appears,
With a huge nose and floppy ears
And, oh horror!  It started to talk!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

It's not easy a poet to be,


----------



## Wren (Jan 29, 2020)

It's not easy a poet to be,
Practise makes perfect, it seems to me


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

It's not easy a poet to be,
But limericks take skill,


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

It's not easy a poet to be,
Practise makes perfect, it seems to me
But limericks take skill,
A mental exercise drill


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

It's not easy a poet to be,
Practise makes perfect, it seems to me
But limericks take skill,
A mental exercise drill 
And one that's a puzzle to me!


----------



## Wren (Feb 4, 2020)

A famous old wizard from France


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

A famous old wizard from France
Could easily put you in a trance


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

A famous old wizard from France
Could easily put you in a trance 
He would say, "Oooh la la,"


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2020)

A famous old wizard from France
Could easily put you in a trance 
He would say, "Oooh la la,"
And other strange  hoopla


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

A famous old wizard from France
Could easily put you in a trance
He would say, "Oooh la la,"
And other strange  hoopla
And suddenly, down fell your pants?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

A lady who lived in Quebec


----------



## Wren (Feb 22, 2020)

A lady who lived in Quebec
Decended  from an ancient aztec


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

A lady who lived in Quebec
Decended  from an ancient aztec 
An immigrant brave,


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> A lady who lived in Quebec
> Decended from an ancient aztec
> An immigrant brave,


Certainly not from the grave,


----------



## Wren (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi Kris, good to see you joining the Limericks 

A lady who lived in Quebec
Decended from an ancient aztec
An immigrant brave,
Certainly not from the grave,
She sure was a looker, by heck

I’m catching a flight to Spain


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Betcha it is going to rain


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm catching a flight to Spain,
Betcha it is going to rain,
Will it stay on the plain?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'm catching a flight to Spain,
> Betcha it is going to rain,
> Will it stay on the plain?



*..... the first two rhyme, the second two rhyme and the fifth line rhymes with the first*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

And the third and fourth lives are allowed to rhyme with the other three, as long as they are in the right rhythm.


----------



## Wren (Feb 23, 2020)

I’m throwing the towel here but,  for anybody who cares, this  is from Wikipedia 

*PEOPLE  ASK*
What are the rules for writing a limerick?
The standard form of a *limerick* is a stanza of five lines, with the first, second and fifth rhyming with one another and having three feet of three syllables each; and the shorter third and fourth lines also rhyming with each other, but having only two feet of three syllables.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Lets not get too technical. The format you detailed when starting the thread Wren is fine. Just complete this one and then back to the other.

I'm catching a flight to Spain,
Betcha it is going to rain,
Will it stay on the plain?
Please dont ask that again


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm catching a flight to Spain,
Betcha it is going to rain,
Will it stay on the plain?
Please dont ask that again 
And dealing with rules is a pain!

(BTW, the above is a perfect limerick, including the rhythm.  It doesn't matter if the 3rd and 4th lines rhyme with the other three, as long as they rhyme with each other.)


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

Ebenezer was stingy, they said,


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Ebenezer was stingy, they said,


So stingy he  ate stale bread


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

But he changed at the end,


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Because his heart it did mend,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

He became Mr. Good Guy instead.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

There was a young man from Dublin


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Who loved any drink that was bubblin"


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

So much so it went to his head,


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Who loved any drink that was bubblin"


What has happened to the thread creator?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

There was a young man from Dublin
Who loved any drink that was bubblin'
So much so it went to his head
"Begorra, 'tis lovely", he said,


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

There was a young man from Dublin
Who loved any drink that was bubblin'
So much so it went to his head
"Begorra, 'tis lovely", he said,
"Ok so life it aint now so troublin'."

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> the first two rhyme, the second two rhyme and the fifth line rhymes with the first


I am with you @Bonnie. @Wren.. as the thread creator.. surely you can accept this. Do we really need to be too pedantic. Let us just enjoy each others creativity.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

Good last line, Kris!


----------



## Wren (Feb 28, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> I am with you @Bonnie. @Wren.. as the thread creator.. surely you can accept this. Do we really need to be too pedantic. Let us just enjoy each others creativity.


Sorry to do this publicly Kris but I’m unable to send you a PM, I can assure you I’m not being pedantic, neither am I the thread creator, Limericks were created before I joined the site years ago, when we used a different format, I re-created it as we have many new members and I hoped it might be a light hearted game with nobody caring too much about the rules, as there’s a history of pedantry 

I use this site for fun  and I’m not prepared to waste time on petty nonsense, there are plenty of other sites to play Limericks, maybe our paths will cross on one


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Odd about PMs as I have not ignored anyone on this forum. You misunderstand me Wren. I was not calling you pedantic. Why is this so difficult. Sunny and I have been playing with no problems. Join us an any other members for a bit of creative fun.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Good last line, Kris!


Thank you Sunny.. so was your second.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

a new one:

There was a young lass from County Kerry,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

Who wanted to see Londonderry


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

But the ongoing unrest was not for her,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

How about, instead, "But due to unrest..."


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

But due to unrest,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Not going seemed best,


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> There was a young lass from County Kerry,
> Who wanted to see Londonderry,
> But due to unrest,
> Not going seemed best,
> So the lass stayed home and made merry.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

You're good at this, Kris!


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

So are you Sunny. We make a good team. Pity no others are playing.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

There was a big lout from London,


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Nothing rhymes with London, that I can think of, anyway.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Nothing rhymes with London, that I can think of, anyway.


wait and see. I felt that way about Dublin


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Whose girlfriend said, "Help!  I am undone!"


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Whose girlfriend said, "Help!  I am undone!" LOL
> So he said "hey babe do not fret,


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

You're not compromised yet....


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

[QUOTE="
There was a big lout from London, 
Whose girlfriend said, "Help! I am undone!" LOL
So he said "hey babe do not fret,
You're not compromised yet....
But you may be if I was to tell Ron.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

please start next one @Sunny


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ok I'll start it. @Sunny

There was a ballerina from St Petersburg,


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Won't fit with the limerick rhythm. Try another city, or rearrange the words.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 3, 2020)

Why wont it fit. Then you start this one as I asked you to. We started off being a good team. If you dont wanna play anymore.. just say so.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm dropping out of this one, Kris. No one else is interested anyway, and it doesn't work too well with two people.

If you seriously are asking why the rhythm doesn't fit, here's an answer:  The rhythm of a limerick' first, second, and fifth lines is:
 Dah -DAHDAH-dah-DAHDAH-dah-DAH.


----------



## Wren (Mar 4, 2020)

This game is fated ! If we can play without being ‘corrected’ every five minutes, don’t worry too much about rhythms, stick to the basics and just have a laugh, I’ll play Kris,  I’ve changed your ballerina’s location, couldn’t find anything to rhyme with  St Petersburg 

There was a ballerina from France
Who tripped over during a dance


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 6, 2020)

Wren said:


> There was a ballerina from France
> Who tripped over during a dance
> Just as quick she was back to her feet


----------



## Wren (Mar 6, 2020)

There was a ballerina from France
Who tripped over during a dance
Just as quick she was back to her feet
The bump on her nose looking quite sweet


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 6, 2020)

There was a ballerina from France
Who tripped over during a dance
Just as quick she was back to her feet
The bump on her nose looking quite sweet
Sore nose no spoil, twas her feet for her to prance.


----------



## Wren (Mar 6, 2020)

ha ha ha poor ballerina ! 

I once knew a cowboy down on his luck


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 6, 2020)

have to be careful with the second line  

*I once knew a cowboy down on his luck,
Having to sell his horse it did suck,*


----------



## Wren (Mar 6, 2020)

I once knew a cowboy down on his luck,
Having to sell his horse it did suck,
desperate for money, the horse had to go....


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 6, 2020)

I once knew a cowboy down on his luck,
Having to sell his horse it did suck,
desperate for money, the horse had to go....
 No transport 'twas a very big blow


----------



## Wren (Mar 6, 2020)

I once knew a cowboy down on his luck,
Having to sell his horse it did suck,
desperate for money, the horse had to go....
No transport 'twas a very big blow
Until he managed to buy a cheap truck


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2020)

A pig was once named Chris P Bacon


----------



## Wren (Dec 12, 2020)

A pig was once named Chris P Bacon
he hated having his photo  taken


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

A pig was once named Chris P Bacon
he hated his photo to be taken
So one day instead


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

A pig was once named Chris P Bacon
he hated his photo to be taken
So one day instead
He changed it to "Fred"


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

A pig was once named Chris P Bacon
he hated his photo to be taken
So one day instead
He changed it to "Fred"
So it was Fred for whom Chris was mistaken


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

A singer whose voice was too loud


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

A singer whose voice was too loud
Aimed his song at a face in the crowd


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

A singer whose voice was too loud
Aimed his song at a face in the crowd
She said, "Mercy me!"


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2020)

A singer whose voice was too loud
Aimed his song at a face in the crowd
She said, "Mercy me!"
“That voice is pure agony!”


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2020)

A singer whose voice was too loud
Aimed his song at a face in the crowd
She said, "Mercy me!"
“That voice is pure agony!”
But the singer just smiled and bowed....


The fairy atop a Christmas tree


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

The fairy atop a Christmas tree
Was truly a sight to see


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2020)

The fairy atop a Christmas tree
Was truly a sight to see
Until when lo and behold


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

The fairy atop a Christmas tree
Was truly a sight to see
Until when lo and behold
She no longer was gold


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2020)

The fairy atop a Christmas tree
Was truly a sight to see
Until when lo and behold
She no longer was gold
And became non-angelic to me


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

A porcupine is very prickly,


----------



## Wren (Dec 14, 2020)

A porcupine is very prickly,
his spikes may leave you feeling sickly


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

A porcupine is very prickly,
his spikes may leave you feeling sickly
Not a gourmet delight,


----------



## Wren (Dec 14, 2020)

A porcupine is very prickly,
his spikes may leave you feeling sickly
Not a gourmet delight,
More an inedible fright


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 14, 2020)

A porcupine is very prickly,
his spikes may leave you feeling sickly
Not a gourmet delight,
More an inedible fright
That if you ate one it won't leave you quickly!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm finally over that poem


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm finally over that poem
Said she as she danced to Boheme


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm finally over that poem
Said she as she danced to Boheme
But she died of TB


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm finally over that poem
Said she as she danced to Boheme
But she died of TB
After swallowing a bee


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm finally over that poem
Said she as she danced to Boheme
But she died of TB
After swallowing a bee
Boy, this poem was really a gem.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

There was a young lady from Fife


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

There was a young lady from Fife
Who grew awfully weary of life


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

There was a young lady from Fife
Who grew awfully weary of life
She appeared on tv.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2020)

There was a young lady from Fife
Who grew awfully weary of life
She appeared on tv.
Then decided to flee


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 31, 2020)

There was a young lady from Fife
Who grew awfully weary of life
She appeared on tv
Then decided to flee
And ended it all with a knife.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 31, 2020)

Mother loved to drink her tea


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

Mother loved to drink her tea
Sitting under a linden tree.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

Mother loved to drink her tea
Sitting under a linden tree.
'til a man with an axe
Gave the tree forty whacks
So now she sits by the stump, you see!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

I spend too much time on the phone


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

I spend too much time on the phone.
Perhaps because I live alone.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

I spend too much time on the phone.
Perhaps because I live alone.
I waste so much time


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

I spend too much time on the phone
Perhaps because I live alone.
I waste so much time
And spend my last dime


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

I spend too much time on the phone
Perhaps because I live alone.
I waste so much time
And spend my last dime
And  my brains are turning to stone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

I once had a boat by the sea


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2021)

I once had a boat by the sea
I used it a lot, with much glee


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2021)

I once had a boat by the sea
I used it a lot, with much glee
Took it near and far


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

I once had a boat by the sea
I used it a lot with much glee.
Took it near and far
Named it Roving Star


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2021)

once had a boat by the sea
I used it a lot with much glee.
Took it near and far
Named it Roving Star
Now, will somebody please rescue me????


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

A large dog lives next-door


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2021)

A large dog lives next-door
He's adorable,  and I cannot ignore


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2021)

A large dog lives next-door
He's adorable,  and I cannot ignore
His begging for food


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

A large dog lives next-door
He's adorable, and I cannot ignore
His begging for food.
I know it seems rude,


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2021)

A large dog lives next-door
He's adorable, and I cannot ignore
His begging for food.
I know it seems rude,
Give 'em a treat, and he wants more

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

I finally turned off the news,


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

I finally turned off the news
After watching politicians views


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

I finally turned off the news
After watching politicians views
I can't stand any more!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

I finally turned off the news
After watching politicians views
I can't stand any more!
It's all such a bore


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2021)

I finally turned off the news
After watching politicians views
I can't stand any more!
It's all such a bore
Makes you wanna grab some booz


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

I need to get out of my house!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

I need to get out of my house
And buy a brace of grouse


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

I need to get out of my house
And buy a brace of grouse
What for? I don't know.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 12, 2021)

I need to get out of my house
And buy a brace of grouse.
What for? I don't know
But after battling through the snow,


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

I need to get out of my house
And buy a brace of grouse.
What for? I don't know
But after battling through the snow,
Came upon  a field  mouse


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm tired of watching the news


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm tired of watching the news.
I'd rather be taking a cruise


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm tired of watching the news.
I'd rather be taking a cruise
For the news is so dreary,


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm tired of watching the news.
I'd rather be taking a cruise.
For the news is so deary,
It makes me feel weary


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm tired of watching the news.
I'd rather be taking a cruise.
For the news is so deary,
It makes me feel weary
And might even give me the blues.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

Puppies and kittens are cute


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

Puppies and kittens are cute,
Even when chewing my boot.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2021)

Puppies and kittens are cute,
Even when chewing my boot.
They bark and they bite,


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

Puppies and kittens are cute,
Even when chewing my boot.
They bark and they bite,
And sometimes they fight.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2021)

Puppies and kittens are cute,
Even when chewing my boot.
They bark and they bite,
And sometimes they fight.
But can't put them on mute!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2021)

A codger out driving his scooter,


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2021)

A codger out driving his scooter,
Whom some people thought couldn't be cuter,


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

A codger out driving his scooter,
Whom some people thought couldn't be cuter,
Gave them all a surprise


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

A codger out driving his scooter,
Whom some people thought couldn't be cuter,
Gave them all a surprise
Which widened their eyes


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

A codger out driving his scooter,
Whom some people thought couldn't be cuter,
Gave them all a surprise
Which widened their eyes
When he woke them all up with his hooter.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

The weather is awfully cold,


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

The weather is awfully cold,
Snow and ice covers the wold.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

The weather is awfully cold,
Snow and ice covers the wold.
But it's winter, you know,


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

The weather is awfully cold,
Snow and ice covers the wold.
But it's winter, you know
And of course it will snow,


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

The weather is awfully cold,
Snow and ice covers the wold.
But it's winter, you know
And of course it will snow,
But spring will arrive, I've been told.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

My mother used to tell me


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

My mother used to tell me
That no matter what befell me,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

My mother used to tell me
That no matter what befell me,
Hold your head up high


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

My mother used to tell me
That no matter what befell me,
Hold your head up high
As people pass by


                                                               \


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

My mother used to tell me
That no matter what befell me,
Hold your head up high
As people pass by,
And never forget your hanky!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2021)

When visiting England, I've seen


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

When visiting England, I've seen
People smothered in sun-cream.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

When visiting England, I've seen
People smothered in sun-cream.
Which seems very odd,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

When visiting England, I've seen
People smothered in sun cream.
Which seems very odd,
Especially in fog.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

When visiting England, I've seen
People smothered in sun cream.
Which seems very odd,
Especially in fog.
They're suffering from homosunbeam.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

One day, while taking a stroll,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2021)

That word was supposed to be phobosunbeam. (Fear of sunbeams. And no, there's probably not really such a thing.) 

One day, while taking a stroll,
I came upon something most droll.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Sunny said:


> That word was supposed to be phobosunbeam. (Fear of sunbeams. And no, there's probably not really such a thing.)
> 
> One day, while taking a stroll,
> I came upon something most droll.


Perhaps solarphobia might be an alternative....

One day, while taking a stroll,
I came upon something most droll.
A bush was covered in rainbows


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

One day, while taking a stroll,
I came upon something most droll.
A bush was covered in rainbows
I sank into my pillows


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

One day, while taking a stroll,
I came upon something most droll.
A bush was covered in rainbows.
I sank into my pillows
And went back into my rabbit-hole.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Limerick writing is fun,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Limerick writing is fun,
Even when using a pun.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Limerick writing is fun,
Even when using a pun.
Those are the best,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

Limerick writing is fun,
Even when using a pun.
Those are the best,
And making a jest


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Limerick writing is fun,
Even when using a pun.
Those are the best,
And making a jest
Means with serious poetry you're dun?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Again it is snowing today


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

Again it is snowing today
With children unable to play.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Again it is snowing today
With children unable to play.
But kids love the snow!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Again it is snowing today
With children unable to play.
But kids love the snow!
So you'd best let them go


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

Again it is snowing today
With children unable to play.
But kids love the snow!
So you'd best let them go
Only three months until it is May.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

I once met a fella named Sam


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

I once met a fella named Sam
Who got himself into a jam.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

I once met a fella named Sam
Who got himself into a jam.
The more he struggled to get free....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

I once met a fella named Sam
Who got himself into a jam.
The more he struggled to get free...
And with this, I'm sure you'll agree


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

I once met a fella named Sam
Who got himself into a jam.
The more he struggled to get free...
And with this, I'm sure you'll agree
He behaved like a lion, _*not*_ a lamb!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

An obnoxious attorney was Lou,


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

An obnoxious attorney was Lou,
If you'd had his client, you'd be obnoxious too.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

An obnoxious attorney was Lou,
If you'd had his client, you'd be obnoxious too.
Lou ranted and raved


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

An obnoxious attorney was Lou,
If you'd had his client, you'd be obnoxious too.
Lou ranted and raved,
Till he hoped to be saved....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

An obnoxious attorney was Lou,
If you'd had his client, you'd be obnoxious too.
Lou ranted and raved,
Till he hoped to be saved....
But his client insisted he sue.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2021)

The judge was a formal old gent


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

The judge was a formal old gent
No one quite sure what he meant;


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

The judge was a formal old gent
No one quite sure what he meant;
But they humoured his whims,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2021)

The judge was a formal old gent
No one quite sure what he meant;
But they humoured his whims,
And his legal-is-ims,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

The judge was a formal old gent
No-one quite sure what he meant;
But they humoured his whims,
And his legal-is-ims,
And with the verdict they were all quite content.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Lou's client however, was displeased


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2021)

Lou's client however, was displeased
When by the police he was seized


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Lou's client however, was displeased
When by the police he was seized
For chewing gum in a gum-free zone


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Lou's client however, was displeased
When by the police he was seized
For chewing gum in a gum-free zone,
Even though he was quite alone,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2021)

Lou's client however, was displeased
When by the police he was seized
For chewing gum in a gum-free zone,
Even though he was quite alone,
Good grief, you would think he's diseased!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

He called Lou, from inside the Jail


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

He called Lou, from inside the jail
Asking,  could he fix bail?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2021)

He called Lou, from inside the jail
Asking,  could he fix bail?
As usual, Lou grumbled.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

He called Lou, from inside the jail
Asking, could he fix bail?
As usual, Lou grumbled.
Then fumbled and bumbled...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2021)

He called Lou, from inside the jail
Asking, could he fix bail?
As usual, Lou grumbled.
Then fumbled and bumbled...
And sent him his bill in the mail.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

Two young ladies from Kent


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

Two young ladies from Kent
Were dating the same faithless gent


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Two young ladies from Kent
Were dating the same faithless gent
When he showed up the wrong day, for one....


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

Two young ladies from Kent
Were dating the same faithless gent
When he showed up the wrong day, for one....
And that date was no fun


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Two young ladies from Kent
Were dating the same faithless gent
When he showed up the wrong day, for one....
And that date was no fun
They were left wondering what it all meant.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Would he stick with the one he preferred, OR.....


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2021)

Would he stick with the one he preferred,
And admit with the second he had erred?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Would he stick with the one he preferred,
And admit with the second he had erred?
Or would he cut his losses,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2021)

Would he stick with the one he preferred,
And admit with the second he had erred?
Or would he cut his losses,
At least no divorces,


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Would he stick with the one he preferred,
And admit with the second he had erred?
Or would he cut his losses,
At least no divorces,
Have all moral limits been blurred?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

Sounds like a soap opera plot.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Sounds like a soap opera plot.
Intended for the evening slot.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Sounds like a soap opera plot.
Intended for the evening slot.
Some of us might find it funny or dumb


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

Sounds like a soap opera plot.
Intended for the evening slot.
Some of us might find it funny or dumb,
Might appeal to some,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Sounds like a soap opera plot.
Intended for the evening slot.
Some of us might find it funny or dumb,
Might appeal to some,
But many would simply turn off.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

Yodeling is done by the Swiss,


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Yodeling is done by the Swiss,
When I tried it, it went hit or miss.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Yodeling is done by the Swiss,
When I tried it, it went hit or miss.
So I gargled with salt


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2021)

Yodeling is done by the Swiss,
When I tried it, it went hit or miss.
So I gargled with salt
Salty sounds not my fault,


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Yodeling is done by the Swiss,
When I tried it, it went hit or miss.
So I gargled with salt
Salty sounds not my fault,
Thank goodness, yodelling is not my greatest wish.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2021)

Uncle Herkiner's ego was great,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Uncle Herkiner's ego was great,
Which followed a family trait.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Uncle Herkiner's ego was great,
Which followed a family trait.
HIs dad's ego was bigger than his head


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncle Herkiner's ego was great,
Which followed a family trait.
HIs dad's ego was bigger than his head
About that, enough said!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncle Herkiner's ego was great,
Which followed a family trait.
HIs dad's ego was bigger than his head
About that, enough said!
You can guess the grandchildren's fate.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

The worst of the grandkids was Earl,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

The worst of the grandkids was Earl,
If only he had been a girl!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

The worst of the grandkids was Earl,
If only he had been a girl!
A guy nobody liked,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

The worst of the grandkids was Earl,
If only he had been a girl!
A guy nobody liked,
Except someone named Mike.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

The worst of the grandkids was Earl,
If only he had been a girl!
A guy nobody liked,
Except someone named Mike.
They gave bad behavior a whirl.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

For her birthday, Debbie got a poodle


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2021)

For her birthday, Debbie got a poodle
Which, in her wisdom, she called Noodle.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

For her birthday, Debbie got a poodle
Which, in her wisdom, she called Noodle.
Noodle liked to do tricks


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

For her birthday, Debbie got a poodle
Which, in her wisdom, she called Noodle.
Noodle liked to do tricks
Such as fetching sticks,


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

For her birthday, Debbie got a poodle
Which, in her wisdom, she called Noodle.
Noodle liked to do tricks
Such as fetching sticks,
She brought home the kit and kaboodle!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

I've noticed we're getting less snow


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

I've noticed we're getting less snow
The planet is warming, you know.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

I've noticed we're getting less snow
The planet is warming, you know.
We may need to move onto Mars


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2021)

I've noticed we're getting less snow
The planet is warming, you know.
We may need to move onto Mars
Probably no snow, but more stars


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

I've noticed we're getting less snow
The planet is warming, you know.
We may need to move onto Mars
Probably no snow, but more stars
And you might meet Matt Damon, so go!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

A magazine writer named  Bing


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

A magazine writer named  Bing
Was a real, bona fide dingaling


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

A magazine writer named Bing
Was a real, bona fide dingaling
Thought to possibly be a bored cat or dog


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

A magazine writer named Bing
Was a real, bona fide dingaling
Thought to possibly be a bored cat or dog
Walked around in a fog


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2021)

A magazine writer named Bing
Was a real, bona fide dingaling
Thought to possibly be a bored cat or dog
Walked around in a fog
But his articles gained a large _following!

_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

It looks as if spring's finally sprung


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

It looks as if spring's finally sprung
The garden centres are over-run.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

It looks as if spring's finally sprung
The garden centres are over-run.
And the cute little plants


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

It looks as if spring's finally sprung
The garden centres are over-run.
And the cute little plants
Lean toward sunshine on slants;


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

t looks as if spring's finally sprung
The garden centres are over-run.
And the cute little plants
Lean toward sunshine on slants;
It's to get away from all that dung!


----------



## Shirley45 (Apr 8, 2021)

But manure is so good for the garden


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

But manure is so good for the garden;
The soil nutrients, structure, microbes and all that jargon.....


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2021)

But manure is so good for the garden;
The soil nutrients, structure, microbes and all that jargon.....
It's  nature's  slow cooker


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

But manure is so good for the garden;
The soil nutrients, structure, microbes and all that jargon.....
It's nature's slow cooker
So be more than a looker!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2021)

But manure is so good for the garden;
The soil nutrients, structure, microbes and all that jargon.....
It's nature's slow cooker
So be more than a looker!
All right, then, I beg your pardon!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Purchase some seeds by the packet


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Purchase some seeds by the packet
Remember them in your jacket


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2021)

Purchase some seeds by the packet
Remember them in your jacket
Plant,  and wait for the pests


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Purchase some seeds by the packet
Remember them in your jacket
Plant, and wait for the pests
They're more dependable than any _Invited _guests


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Purchase some seeds by the packet
Remember them in your jacket
Plant, and wait for the pests
They're more dependable than any _Invited _guests
Especially those causing a racket


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

.........


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

While posting on Senior Forums


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

While posting on Senior Forums
You won;t find yourself with the boredoms


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

While posting on Senior Forums
You won;t find yourself with the boredoms
Just let yourself go


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2021)

While posting on Senior Forums
You won't find yourself with the boredoms
Just let yourself go
And follow the flow


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

While posting on Senior Forums
You won't find yourself with the boredoms
Just let yourself go
And follow the flow
If not, we will never reach quorums.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2021)

There  was  an old man in  a tree


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

There was an old man in a tree
Who climbed higher to see


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

There was an old man in a tree
Who climbed higher to see.
What he saw made him blanche


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

There was an old man in a tree
Who climbed higher to see.
What he saw made him blanche
He could see underpantche!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

There was an old man in a tree
Who climbed higher to see.
What he saw made him blanche
As he spied on the ranch


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Now he remains grounded, and kneeling on one knee!



(I offer this final line, for either of the 2 versions  )


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Setwave's version is more respectable.  

(That wasn't a limerick line, it was a comment. Now, back to the limericks

An accordion player from Boise (Boyzee)


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

An accordion player from Boise (Boyzee)
Was considered by all very noisy


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

An accordion player from Boise (Boyzee)
Was considered by all very noisy.
So a petition was called


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

An accordion player from Boise (Boyzee)
Was considered by all very noisy.
So a petition was called
And some were appalled,


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2021)

An accordion player from Boise (Boyzee)
Was considered by all very noisy.
So a petition was called
And some were appalled,
So in the end, they sent him a daisy


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

Whistling past the graveyard one night


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Whistling past the graveyard one night
I saw a most frightening sight.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Whistling past the graveyard one night
I saw a most frightening sight.
I turned quickly to run away


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Whistling past the graveyard one night
I saw a most frightening sight.
I turned quickly to run away
But I heard someone say,


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Whistling past the graveyard one night
I saw a most frightening sight.
I turned quickly to run away
But I heard someone say,
Would you lean your neck closer, so I could take just one bite?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

In my diary I wrote


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

In my diary I wrote
A horribly shocking note.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2021)

In my diary I wrote
A horribly shocking note
In case someone read it


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

In my diary I wrote
A horribly shocking note
In case someone read it
I'd be sorry I said it


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

In my diary I wrote
A horribly shocking note
In case someone read it
I'd be sorry I said it
So I tossed my diary into a sinking old rowboat.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

The diary was able to float,


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

The diary was able to float,
So I quickly tossed on top of it, my very heavy coat!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2021)

The diary was able to float,
So I quickly tossed on top of it, my very heavy coat.
In one pocket was a stone


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

The diary was able to float,
So I quickly tossed on top of it, my very heavy coat.
In one pocket was a stone
In the other a bone


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2021)

The diary was able to float,
So I quickly tossed on top of it, my very heavy coat.
In one pocket was a stone,
In the other a bone
And the whole lot sank down with the boat.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

There was an old writer named Sloane


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

There was an old writer named Sloane
He wrote in a miserably boring tone


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

There was an old writer named Sloane
He wrote in a miserably boring tone
His books were unread


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

There was an old writer named Sloane
He wrote in a miserably boring tone
His books were unread
Used for taller chairs, it was said


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

There was an old writer named Sloane
He wrote in a miserably boring tone
His books were unread
Used for taller chairs, it was said
But most people left them alone.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

While posting on SeniorForum


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

While posting on SeniorForum
I thought that this subject would bore 'em.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

While posting on SeniorForum
I thought that this subject would bore 'em.
So I added imaginary ideas to my tale


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

While posting on SeniorForum
I thought that this subject would bore 'em.
So I added imaginary ideas to my tale
About the handsome and hairy snail


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

While posting on SeniorForum
I thought that this subject would bore 'em.
So I added imaginary ideas to my tale
About the handsome and hairy snail,
But the snails all attacked in a swarm!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Today's another one of those days....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2021)

Today's another one of those days,
When out the window we gaze,


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Today's another one of those days,
When out the window we gaze,
When suddenly, yikes!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

Today's another one of those days,
When out the window we gaze,
When suddenly, yikes!
A childrens parade of bikes!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Today's another one of those days,
When out the window we gaze,
When suddenly, yikes!
A childrens parade of bikes!
Reminding us of our childlike ways


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

My inner voice has me confused


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

My inner voice has me confused
My _outer_ voice has me bemused


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

My inner voice has me confused
My _outer_ voice has me bemused
Time for some quiet,


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

My inner voice has me confused
My _outer_ voice has me bemused
Time for some quiet,
Or a change in my diet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2021)

My inner voice has me confused
My outer voice has me bemused
Time for some quiet,
Or a change in my diet?
Before my weight has others amused.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

A senior citizen's auto


----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)

A senior citizen's auto
The color of a red tomato


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

A senior citizen's auto
Should I keep it or sell it, I ought-to?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

I hadn't seen it, but I like @RubyK  's better, so let's keep that one.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

A senior citizen's auto
The color of a red tomato


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

A senior citizen's auto
The color of a red tomato
Hey! That sounds like mine!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

A senior citizen's auto
The color of a red tomato
Hey! That sounds like mine!
I'd better move it, in time!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

A senior citizen's auto
The color of a red tomato
Hey! That sounds like mine!
I'd better move it, in time!
Or I'll become a desperado!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

The tulips will be blooming sometime soon


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2021)

The tulips will be blooming sometime soon
It will happen well before June


----------



## Shirley45 (Apr 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The tulips will be blooming sometime soon
> It will happen well before June
> They look so cheerful


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2021)

The tulips will be blooming sometime soon
It will happen well before June
They look so cheerful
No need to be fearful


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2021)

The tulips will be blooming sometime soon
It will happen well before June
They look so cheerful
No need to be fearful
Then it will be time to trim and prune


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

The cicadas are now on their way


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

The cicadas are now on their way
We're _not_ looking forward to their stay


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

The cicadas are now on their way
We're _not_ looking forward to their stay
Their endless "singing" is bad


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

The cicadas are now on their way
We're _not_ looking forward to their stay
Their endless "singing" is bad
Couldn't they turn the volume down a tad?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

The cicadas are now on their way
We're _not_ looking forward to their stay
Their endless "singing" is bad
Couldn't they turn the volume down a tad?
As it continues day after day after day


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Insects have their place in the world


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Insects have their place in the world
Though they keep getting things at them hurled


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Insects have their place in the world
Though they keep getting things at them hurled
They continue with their humble jobs


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Insects have their place in the world
Though they keep getting things at them hurled
They continue with their humble jobs
And travel in mobs


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Insects have their place in the world
Though they keep getting things at them hurled
They continue with their humble jobs
And travel in mobs
Until the end of each day, when they're curled.

(Or sub in for last line:
Do they deserve their own flag, unfurled?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2021)

Just want to add  ....  @Wren  ... come back!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Just want to add  ....  @Wren  ... come back!
Your poetry we sadly lack


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2021)

Just want to add....@Wren....come back!
Your poetry we sadly lack
We don't have your talent


----------



## Wren (Apr 26, 2021)

Just want to add....@Wren....come back!
Your poetry we sadly lack
We don't have your talent
Aw thanks, you’re so gallant !


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

Just want to add....@Wren....come back!
Your poetry we sadly lack
We don't have your talent
Aw thanks, you’re so gallant !
You certainly do have a knack.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2021)

Just want to add....@Wren....come back!
Your poetry we sadly lack
We don't have your talent
Aw thanks, you’re so gallant !
Didn't know my note would turn into feedback!


----------



## Wren (Apr 27, 2021)

Whilst wearing his kilt one windy day


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

Whilst wearing his kilt one windy day
MacGregor was horrified to say,


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2021)

Whilst wearing his kilt one windy day
MacGregor was horrified to say,
Oh no, the unplanned view


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Whilst wearing his kilt one windy day
MacGregor was horrified to say,
Oh no, the unplanned view
Caused a rousing, "Whew!"


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

Whilst wearing his kilt one windy day
MacGregor was horrified to say,
"Oh no, the unplanned view
Caused a rousing whew!
Please keep the photographers away!"


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Taking pictures unseen


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

Taking pictures unseen
Was upsetting, no doubt, to the Queen.


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2021)

Taking pictures unseen
Was upsetting, no doubt, to the Queen.
She was not at her best


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Taking pictures unseen
Was upsetting, no doubt, to the Queen.
She was not at her best
Said, "Give it a rest."


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2021)

Taking pictures unseen
Was upsetting, no doubt, to the Queen.
She was not at her best
Said, "Give it a rest."
The paparazzi can be so mean !


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2021)

There was an old shark with a smile


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

There was an old shark with a smile
He said, "Want to swim for a while?"


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Taking pictures unseen
Was upsetting, no doubt, to the Queen.
She was not at her best
Said, "Give it a rest."
Rather than open a full can of beans.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

Kaila, that one was finished already. We're on the poem about the old shark with a smile now.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

There was an old shark with a smile
He said, "Want to swim for a while?"
But Kaila refused


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2021)

There was an old shark with a smile
He said, "Want to swim for a while?"
But Kaila refused
She wasn't amused


----------



## Wren (Apr 29, 2021)

There was an old shark with a smile
He said, "Want to swim for a while?"
But Kaila refused
She wasn't amused
That definitely was not her style !


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

So Kaila is still in one piece,


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2021)

So Kaila is still in one piece
It's board issues that need to cease


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

So Kaila is still in one piece
It's board issues that need to cease
But what can be done?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

So Kaila is still in one piece
It's board issues that need to cease
But what can be done?
At least you all make it *fun!*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

So Kaila is still in one piece
It's board issues that need to cease
But what can be done?
At least you all make it *fun!*
But some are still quacking like geese.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

The humor here, is appreciated, Indeed!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

The humor here, is appreciated, Indeed!
It's something we all badly need.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

The humor here, is appreciated, Indeed!
It's something we all badly need.
From morning 'til night


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2021)

The humor here, is appreciated, Indeed!
It's something we all badly need.
From morning 'til night
An all-out bright sight


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

The humor here, is appreciated, Indeed!
It's something we all badly need.
From morning 'til night
An all-out bright sight
And always a pleasure to read.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Every poster here, does their part...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

Every poster here, does their part...
And that's a very good start


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Every poster here, does their part...
And that's a very good start
We're talented folks


----------



## Wren (Apr 29, 2021)

Every poster here, does their part...
And that's a very good start
We're talented folks
With an abundance of jokes


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

Every poster here, does their part...
And that's a very good start
We're talented folks
With an abundance of jokes
With some, it is truly an art.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2021)

Some dreams, they tell us,  will never come true


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Some dreams, they tell us, will never come true
But try to do something of value to you


----------



## Wren (Apr 30, 2021)

Some dreams, they tell us, will never come true
But try to do something of value to you
However outlandish, way out or obscure


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2021)

Some dreams, they tell us, will never come true
But try to do something of value to you
However outlandish, way out or obscure
Get a brochure,   take that tour


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Some dreams, they tell us, will never come true
But try to do something of value to you
However outlandish, way out or obscure
Get a brochure, take that tour
Do something you'll be glad that you did do!


----------



## Wren (Apr 30, 2021)

The sun’s in the sky and the bees are a  buzzin’


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

The sun’s in the sky and the bees are a buzzin’
It reminds me of , a friend of my cousin's


----------



## Wren (May 1, 2021)

The sun’s in the sky and the bees are a buzzin’
It reminds me of , a friend of my cousin's
Warm, friendly, summer is here


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

The sun’s in the sky and the bees are a buzzin’
It reminds me of , a friend of my cousin's
Warm, friendly, summer is here
She'd plant lots of flowers that were eaten by the deer


----------



## Wren (May 2, 2021)

The sun’s in the sky and the bees are a buzzin’
It reminds me of , a friend of my cousin's
Warm, friendly, summer is here
She'd plant lots of flowers that were eaten by the deer
 Chasing them away, shouting and cussin’...


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

The next year, she planted vegetables instead


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

The next year, she planted vegetables instead
But they all turned out heavy as lead


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

The next year, she planted vegetables instead
But they all turned out heavy as lead
They couldn't be eaten so she buried them deep


----------



## Wren (May 3, 2021)

The next year, she planted vegetables instead
But they all turned out heavy as lead
They couldn't be eaten so she buried them deep
but from the earth a stench began to seep ......


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2021)

The next year, she planted vegetables instead
But they all turned out heavy as lead
They couldn't be eaten so she buried them deep
but from the earth a stench began to seep ......
So with thoughts of the future, she moved on  ahead


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

She wanted a new hobby to occupy her time


----------



## Wren (May 3, 2021)

She wanted a new hobby to occupy her time
‘Poetry’ ...she thought, and started to rhyme


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

She wanted a new hobby to occupy her time
‘Poetry’ ...she thought, and started to rhyme
Limericks she tried


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

She wanted a new hobby to occupy her time
‘Poetry’ ...she thought, and started to rhyme
Limericks she tried
Tried till she cried


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

She wanted a new hobby to occupy her time
‘Poetry’ ...she thought, and started to rhyme
Limericks she tried
Tried till she cried
And so she became a mime


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

A senior citizen named Bart


----------



## Wren (May 4, 2021)

A senior citizen named Bart
Was a man with a very warm heart


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2021)

A senior citizen named Bart
Was a man with a very warm heart
A Simpson by birth,


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

A senior citizen named Bart
Was a man with a very warm heart
A Simpson by birth,
He was filled with such mirth


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

A senior citizen named Bart
Was a man with a very warm heart
A Simpson by birth,
He was filled with such mirth
He pulled his cat and dog, around in a cart.


----------



## Wren (May 4, 2021)

Getting dressed up for my first date in years


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Getting dressed up for my first date in years
Wondering will it end up with joy or in tears?


----------



## Wren (May 5, 2021)

Getting dressed up for my first date in years
Wondering will it end up with joy or in tears?
Recalling the last one with a shudder


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Getting dressed up for my first date in years
Wondering will it end up with joy or in tears?
Recalling the last one with a shudder
That blind date turned out to be a friend of my brudder


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2021)

Getting dressed up for my first date in years
Wondering will it end up with joy or in tears?
Recalling the last one with a shudder
That blind date turned out to be a friend of my brudder 
Time to be brave,    and  put away those  fears
Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Wren (May 7, 2021)

There was an old gal with a limp


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

There was an old gal with a limp
She never ate nothin' but shrimp


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

There was an old gal with a limp
She never ate nothin' but shrimp
Her legs were so weak


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

There was an old gal with a limp
She never ate nothin' but shrimp
Her legs were so weak
Poor thing had a squeak


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

There was an old gal with a limp
She never ate nothin' but shrimp
Her legs were so weak
Poor thing had a squeak
But often behaved like an imp.

(Yay! At last, a limerick in perfect rhythm: 8-8-5-5-8! 9's and 6's usually are OK too.)


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

Our poetry's getting much better


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

Our poetry's getting much better
As for rhythm, let's work together


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

Our poetry's getting much better
As for rhythm, let's work together
Guess we can try


----------



## Wren (May 8, 2021)

Our poetry's getting much better
As for rhythm, let's work together
Guess we can try
But it could go awry


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2021)

Our poetry's getting much better
As for rhythm, let's work together
Guess we can try
But it could go awry
Got it now,  so let's be a pacesetter



Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

It looks like it's going to rain


----------



## Wren (May 8, 2021)

It looks like it's going to rain
Oh please no, not again ....


----------



## SetWave (May 8, 2021)

It looks like it's going to rain
Oh please no, not again ....
A little is okay


----------



## Wren (May 8, 2021)

It looks like it's going to rain
Oh please no, not again ....
A little is okay
During the night, not in the day


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

It looks like it's going to rain
Oh please no, not again ....
A little is okay
During the night, not in the day
I wish it would just stay in Spain!


----------



## Wren (May 8, 2021)

Cosy and warm I’m tucked up in bed


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

Cosy and warm I’m tucked up in bed
A pillow supporting my head


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

Cosy and warm I’m tucked up in bed
A pillow supporting my head
It's off to dreamland


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Cosy and warm I’m tucked up in bed
A pillow supporting my head
It's off to dreamland
Just as I planned


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

Cosy and warm I’m tucked up in bed
A pillow supporting my head
It's off to dreamland
Just as I planned
I'm glad that the dog has been fed.


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

I once met a crazy old dude


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

I once met a crazy old dude
Who liked to go out in the nude


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

I once met a crazy old dude
Who liked to go out in the nude
He paraded about


----------



## Wren (May 9, 2021)

I once met a crazy old dude
Who liked to go out in the nude
He paraded about
Leaving no one in doubt


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

I once met a crazy old dude
Who liked to go out in the nude
He paraded about
Leaving no one in doubt
That comments would surely be rude.


----------



## Wren (May 11, 2021)

A donkey set off for a trot one day


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2021)

A donkey set off for a trot one day
Gazing  for things of interest along the byway


----------



## Wren (May 11, 2021)

A donkey set off for a trot one day
Gazing for things of interest along the byway
he looked, blinked, couldn’t believe his eyes ......


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2021)

A donkey set off for a trot one day
Gazing for things of interest along the byway
he looked, blinked, couldn’t believe his eyes ......
So much out there to compartmentalize


----------



## Wren (May 12, 2021)

A donkey set off for a trot one day
Gazing for things of interest along the byway
he looked, blinked, couldn’t believe his eyes ......
So much out there to compartmentalize
but he preferred a  roll in the hay


----------



## Wren (May 14, 2021)

Hello, hello, is anybody there ?


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Hello, hello, is anybody there ?
Well, I figure we all are somewhere.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2021)

Hello, hello, is anybody there ?
Well, I figure we all are somewhere.
Having  a good day


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2021)

Hello, hello, is anybody there ?
Well, I figure we all are somewhere.
Having a good day
Glad you came out to play


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2021)

Hello, hello, is anybody there ?
Well, I figure we all are somewhere.
Having a good day
Glad you came out to play
Can do  so much from the old armchair


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

A grasshopper said to a cricket,


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2021)

A grasshopper said to a cricket,
Do  you fancy a cuddle in that thicket ?


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

A grasshopper said to a cricket,
Do  you fancy a cuddle in that thicket ?
The cricket said, "Criiiick!"


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2021)

A grasshopper said to a cricket,
Do you fancy a cuddle in that thicket ?
The cricket said, "Criiiick!"
“Grasshopper, just chill it”...


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

A grasshopper said to a cricket,
Do you fancy a cuddle in that thicket ?
The cricket said, "Criiiick!"
“Grasshopper, just chill it...
Just leave. I'll get you a ticket."


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2021)

My horoscope predicted financial gain


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2021)

My horoscope predicted financial gain
Maybe you can head to a Castle in Spain


----------



## Shirley45 (May 16, 2021)

My horoscope predicted financial gain
Maybe you can head to a Castle in Spain
When travel resumes


----------



## Wren (May 17, 2021)

My horoscope predicted financial gain
Maybe you can head to a Castle in Spain
When travel resumes
Before long, one assumes


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

My horoscope predicted financial gain
Maybe you can head to a Castle in Spain
When travel resumes
Before long, one assumes
This staying at home is a pain!

My neighbor is nosy, no doubt


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

My neighbor is nosy, no doubt
Really likes to check everyone  out


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

My neighbor is nosy, no doubt
Really likes to check everyone  out
Through the window she peers


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

My neighbor is nosy, no doubt
Really likes to check everyone out
Through the window she peers
Glance her way, she disappears


----------



## Wren (May 17, 2021)

My neighbor is nosy, no doubt
Really likes to check everyone out
Through the window she peers
Glance her way, she disappears
She just needs to wind in her snout !


----------



## Wren (May 18, 2021)

I’m trying a new recipe for dinner tonight


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

I’m trying a new recipe for dinner tonight
It's sure to be met with delight


----------



## Wren (May 20, 2021)

I’m trying a new recipe for dinner tonight
It's sure to be met with delight
Thanks, it went down a treat


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

I’m trying a new recipe for dinner tonight
It's sure to be met with delight
Thanks, it went down a treat
Although it was awfully sweet


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2021)

I’m trying a new recipe for dinner tonight
It's sure to be met with delight
Thanks, it went down a treat
Although it was awfully sweet
Thumbs up,  would give it the green light


----------



## Wren (May 21, 2021)

The weekend is upon us, oh what joy.....


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

The weekend is upon us, oh what joy.....
Not so here, having much rain to annoy


----------



## Wren (May 25, 2021)

The weekend is upon us, oh what joy.....
Not so here, having much rain to annoy 
Snuggle  down with chocs and switch on TV


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2021)

The weekend is upon us, oh what joy.....
Not so here, having much rain to annoy
Snuggle down with chocs and switch on TV
Is an excuse for being  lazy,  I so  agree


----------



## Wren (May 26, 2021)

The weekend is upon us, oh what joy.....
Not so here, having much rain to annoy
Snuggle down with chocs and switch on TV
Is an excuse for being lazy, I so agree
a totally feasible ploy !


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

It's fun to play these games on here


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

It's fun to play these games on here
They brighten us up with good cheer


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 1, 2021)

It's fun to play these games on here
They brighten us up with good cheer
And the people you'll find


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

It's fun to play these games on here
They brighten us up with good cheer
And the people you'll find
Are usually kind


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 1, 2021)

It's fun to play these games on here
They brighten us up with good cheer
And the people you'll find
Are usually kind
So come play, if you're far or you're near


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Sometimes when I feel all alone


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

Sometimes when I feel all alone
I pick up my handy cell phone


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Sometimes when I feel all alone
I pick up my handy cell phone
And oh the places it takes me


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)

Sometimes when I feel all alone
I pick up my handy cell phone
And oh the places it takes me
Sometimes it just makes me
Realize that I'm far better off on my own


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

A kangaroo hopped down the road


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)

A kangaroo hopped down the road
In the distance, he noticed a toad


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

A kangaroo hopped down the road
In the distance, he noticed a toad
He said, "That looks yummy!"


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 6, 2021)

A kangaroo hopped down the road
In the distance, he noticed a toad
He said, "That looks yummy!"
"Might be good, in me tummy!"


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

A kangaroo hopped down the road
In the distance, he noticed a toad
He said, "That looks yummy!"
But a hawk flew away with the load.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

A kangaroo hopped down the road
In the distance, he noticed a toad
He said, "That looks yummy!"
And thought, "Might be good in me tummy!"
But a hawk flew away with the load.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

There's a game that I played as a child


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

There's a game that I played as a child
Can't remember it well,  it's  been a while


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

There's a game that I played as a child
Can't remember it well, been a while
It was called Pick Up Sticks


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

There's a game that I played as a child
Can't remember it well, been a while
It was called Pick Up Sticks
And  Louie knew all the tricks


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 2, 2021)

There's a game that I played as a child
Can't remember it well, been a while
It was called Pick Up Sticks
And  Louie knew all the tricks
And besides that he had quite the style!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

Soon it will be Halloween


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

Soon it will be Halloween
Shall  I be Mean, or just Green


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

Soon it will be Halloween
Shall  I be Mean, or just Green
Hard to decide


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

Soon it will be Halloween
Shall I be Mean, or just Green
Hard to decide
Internet's my guide


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2021)

Soon it will be Halloween
Shall I be Mean, or just Green
Hard to decide
Internet's my guide
Perhaps I should go as the Queen?

Some costumes are really bizarre


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 6, 2021)

Some costumes are really bizarre
One kid came dressed as a car


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2021)

Some costumes are really bizarre
One kid came dressed as a car
And one had three heads


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2021)

Some costumes are really bizarre
One kid came dressed as a car
And one had three heads
And then  Freddie in dreads


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2021)

Some costumes are really bizarre
One kid came dressed as a car
And one had three heads
And then Freddie in dreads
In the end,  maybe write a memoir

(thought I would finish this one)


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2021)

Holidays this year will be strange


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Holidays this year will be strange
Hope there can be a gift exchange


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

Holidays this year will be strange
Hope there can be a gift exchange
In masks we will sing


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Holidays this year will be strange
Hope there can be a gift exchange
In masks we will sing
As we look at the bling


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2021)

Holidays this year will be strange
Hope there can be a gift exchange
In masks we will sing
As we look at the bling
And usual plans rearrange.

Newspaper stories are weird


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Newspaper stories are weird
So many people get smeared


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Newspaper stories are weird
So many people get smeared 
Should tells more of good news


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Newspaper stories are weird
So many people get smeared 
Should tells more of good news
And not just the gloomiest views


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2022)

Newspaper stories are weird
So many people get smeared
Should tells more of good news
And not just the gloomiest views
But now things are worse than I feared.

At least Covid figures have fallen


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

At least Covid figures have fallen
She stated as she buttered her stollen


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2022)

At least Covid figures have fallen
She stated as she buttered her stollen
Time to enjoy life again


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

At least Covid figures have fallen
She stated as she buttered her stollen
Time to enjoy life again
Invite friends for a day on Lake Champlain


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2022)

At least Covid figures have fallen
She stated as she buttered her stollen
Time to enjoy everyday life again
Invite friends for a day on Lake Champlain  
And everyone can participate,  and  be all in.


----------

